# Mornington 19/8



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

if the forecast holds for sunday im knocking off early and hitting the bay somewhere around mornington way, hoping to be on the water by 4pm.

Squid's what im after, for dinner as much as for bait for the coming SNAPPER season (drooling smilie :wink: )

thinking sunnyside which i havent enjoyed a fish at for what seems like forever or prehaps another tango at fishermans beach....

enjoyable with company always....


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Conditions looking pretty good there Tony, good luck


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

cheers Philip ... will launch from Sunnyside around 4ish - what a day hey.


----------

